# gold stars



## seasoned (Nov 17, 2007)

There are gold stars above some of the members rep points. This question may have already been answer, sorry.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Nov 17, 2007)

When you hit a certain point, it starts giving out stars instead of dots.


----------



## jks9199 (Nov 17, 2007)

But it's really all moot, anyway, since Bob's gonna reset the rep system soon! 

(I think some folks are just running out of room for new stars...  And that Bob's jealous of Exile!  )


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Nov 17, 2007)

lol.

Heres the more detailed explaination
The dark green pips are followed by light green pips, which are then followed by 'golden' pips. When the limit these can display is reached, the display is prefixed by a golden Star, and started again. If your reputation is zero then the neutral grey pip is displayed. Negative reputations are displayed in a similar manner using light and dark red pips and stars.

Each time you 'lap' the limit of the pips display, another star is added. The number of stars in unlimited.


----------

